# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Klavocin i dojenje?-prilicno hitno.

## lidać2

znam da na vrhu postoji topic o ljekovima ali ovako cu dobiti brze informaciju...

imam jaku upalu zuba i veliku oteklinu,prepisan mi je klavocin no stomatolog nije bas bio uvjerljiv da to smijem piti...

probala sam okrenuti par brojeva da dobijem kakvu informaciju no nitko nece nista rec preko telefona...

na rebru su mi rekli da se trebam naruciti...em mi nije blizu ,em tko zna kada cu doc na red ...

rodine savjetnice znam da niste strucne za davanje informacija ,znate li barem kome se mogu obratiti da mi odgovori...

----------


## dutka_lutka

> znam da na vrhu postoji topic o ljekovima ali ovako cu dobiti brze informaciju...
> 
> imam jaku upalu zuba i veliku oteklinu,prepisan mi je klavocin no stomatolog nije bas bio uvjerljiv da to smijem piti...
> 
> probala sam okrenuti par brojeva da dobijem kakvu informaciju no nitko nece nista rec preko telefona...
> 
> na rebru su mi rekli da se trebam naruciti...em mi nije blizu ,em tko zna kada cu doc na red ...
> 
> rodine savjetnice znam da niste strucne za davanje informacija ,znate li barem kome se mogu obratiti da mi odgovori...


S lijekom si trebala dobiti i uputu. Ovo je iz upute za Klavocin:



> Trudnoća i dojenje
> 
> Obzirom da su iskustva uporabe Klavocina tijekom trudnoće ograničena, treba ga izbjegavati posebice tijekom prvog tromjesečja te davati samo kad je neophodno.
> 
> Amoksicilin i klavulanska kiselina se u minimalnoj količini izlučuju u mlijeko dojilje.


Po mom mišljenju, ovo znači da smiješ dojiti tijekom uzimanja ovog lijeka.
Samo, savjetujem ti da počneš s uzimanjem probiotika istodobno kad i s uzimanjem ovog antibiotika, jer inače obično uzrokuje proljev.

Nisam savjetnica, a Rodine savjetnice za dojenje obično upućuju da se nazove na brojeve telefona Zavoda za kliničku farmakologiju na Rebru: 01/ 2388 275 ili 01/ 2388 288. Odgovor se dobije preko telefona.
Ne znam koga si zvala na Rebru, jesi li zvala ove brojeve?

----------


## little duck

Ja sam ga pila u zadnjem tromjesečju trudnoće. Isto sam pitala na više strana, da budem sigurnija da je OK. Svi rekli da je opasan u prvom tromjesečju. Tako da mislim da ni kod dojenja ne bi smio biti problem.

----------


## sne

Ja sam ga pila i dojila prvu curicu, ona je tada bila oko 18 mjeseci.
Doktorica koja mi ga je prepisala znala je da dojim.
Bilo je sve ok.

----------


## lidać2

zvala sam na kraju pedicu i ona mi je rekla da smijem piti ali da jedno jedan sat ne dojim kada popim tabletu...

HVALA!

Mozete kljucati ili brisati...

----------


## (maša)

Smiješ ga piti jer spada u grupu antb koji su ok za dojilje i trudnice..nema potrebe za pauzom

Ja ga pila u prvom tromjesečju zbog upale parotide, poslje poroda nakon kiretaže mi dali Klavocin (ginekolog nije bio 100% siguran pa je dodatno zvao glavnu sestru za bebe koja je rekla da bez problema može dojenje uz njega)

----------


## (maša)

Smiješ ga piti jer spada u grupu antb koji su ok za dojilje i trudnice..nema potrebe za pauzom

Ja ga pila u prvom tromjesečju zbog upale parotide, poslje poroda nakon kiretaže mi dali Klavocin (ginekolog nije bio 100% siguran pa je dodatno zvao glavnu sestru za bebe koja je rekla da bez problema može dojenje uz njega)

----------


## vissnja

I ja sam pila nekoliko puta tokom dojenja, zbog zuba i sinusa. Kod nas se zove Panklav, ali sastav mu je isti: amoksicilin i klavulanska kiselina

----------


## Mila majka

> zvala sam na kraju pedicu i ona mi je rekla da smijem piti ali da jedno jedan sat ne dojim kada popim tabletu...


Pijem Klavocin i isključivo dojim bebu od 3 mjeseca pa me zanima ima li ikakve veze vrijeme uzimanja lijekova i vrijeme dojenja? Rado bih da ima što manje štete.
Savjetnice?

----------


## martinaP

(nisam savjetnica)

U principu nema veze. Ako imate neki raspored podoja, mozes popiti nakon podoja, ali zapravo nije bitno. Nemoj se prepasti ako mlijeko malo promijeni miris, ili bebina kakica. Kod Klavocina je to prilicno cesto a bezazleno.

Bilo bi dobro da uzmes neki probiotik, vise zbog tebe nego zbog bebe.

----------


## Mila majka

Hvala ti puno, nadam se da bebica neće imati reakcija na lijek.

----------

